# GeForce GTX 460 SE 1 GB Benchmark Reviews



## topgear (Nov 24, 2010)

Last week NVIDIA quietly released their GeForce GTX 460 SE. According to NVIDIA, GTX 460 SE is designed to give a good price-performance level without compromising on memory amount or bandwidth. It retains 1 GB of GDDR5 memory across a 256-bit wide memory interface of the GTX 460 1 GB variant, but has a lower CUDA core count of 288. Clock speeds on the GeForce GTX 460 SE are slightly lower, too.

We talked to several board partners about the GeForce GTX 460 SE and they say that consumers are mostly ignoring the 768 MB GTX 460 due to the reduced memory size and demand an affordable 1 GB GTX 460, which materialized as the GeForce GTX 460 SE.

Architecturally speaking, NVIDIA has disabled a second SM block when compared to the other GTX 460 versions. In return for this decrease in performance, the GTX 460 SE features 1 GB memory which means that the full memory controller is used resulting in higher bandwidth for the GPU of the GTX 460 SE.

Specs-wise Gainward's GeForce GTX 460 SE is a full implementation of the reference design, but Gainward has designed their own PCB and cooling solution to go with the card. Gainward is very close to Palit and focuses on the European market while Palit operates globally - both companies are using the same graphics card designs.

*i52.tinypic.com/1z1wa5i.png

For review/benchmark and more
======================================================

*Gigabyte GeForce GTX 460 SE 1GB Review*

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/GTX-460-SE/GTX-460-SE-67.jpg

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/GTX-460-SE/GTX-460-SE-1.jpg

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/GTX-460-SE/GTX-460-SE-43.jpg

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/GTX-460-SE/GTX-460-SE-47.jpg

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/GTX-460-SE/GTX-460-SE-52.jpg

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/GTX-460-SE/GTX-460-SE-57.jpg

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/GTX-460-SE/GTX-460-SE-57.jpg

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/GTX-460-SE/GTX-460-SE-62.jpg

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/GTX-460-SE/GTX-460-SE-62.jpg

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/GTX-460-SE/GTX-460-SE-64.jpg

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/GTX-460-SE/GTX-460-SE-71.jpg

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/GTX-460-SE/GTX-460-SE-76.jpg

*Benches at 1680*1050*

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/GTX-460-SE/GTX-460-SE-41.jpg

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/GTX-460-SE/GTX-460-SE-45.jpg

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/GTX-460-SE/GTX-460-SE-50.jpg

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/GTX-460-SE/GTX-460-SE-60.jpg

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/GTX-460-SE/GTX-460-SE-63.jpg

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/GTX-460-SE/GTX-460-SE-55.jpg

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/GTX-460-SE/GTX-460-SE-69.jpg

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/GTX-460-SE/GTX-460-SE-74.jpg

*Temps and Power consumption :*

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/GTX-460-SE/GTX-460-SE-72.jpg

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/GTX-460-SE/GTX-460-SE-65.jpg

*and now let's the OC begin :*

Gigabyte GTX 460SE 1GB OC Edition :

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/GTX-460-SE/GTX-460-SE-67.jpg

*OCed Speeds ( OC an already OCed gfx card ! ) :*

Graphics Clock: 851Mhz
Processor Clock: 1702Mhz
Memory Clock: 3980Mhz (QDR)

Performance Improvements :

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/GTX-460-SE/GTX-460-SE-78.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Nov 24, 2010)

hmm. i don't understand. what is the need to release a new variant of chip that is slower than existing chip just for thhe sake of reducing power and temperature, that too when the existing chip is neck-to-neck with AMD counterparts.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 24, 2010)

^^ maybe a price drop of the se version might work wonders. Say around the 8k sweetspot and 460se will be unbeatable.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 24, 2010)

I do hope they launch it that range(8k)!!Otherwise it makes no sense..


----------

